# How to choose a clinic?



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello,

I'm doing lots and lots of thinking and research at the moment about becoming a choice Mum. I'm now at the stage (I think..) of choosing a clinic and going for a consultation. I have been to see my GP (who was wonderful about the whole thing) and I am having blood tests this month and also have been charting my temps. 

So, if anyone can give me any advice about choosing a clinic - that would be really useful. I guess I'm wondering if it's important if the clinic is near by - ie. what's it like after treatment - will it be ok to have a bit of a train journey back home. My nearest clinic is Bourn Hall but I'm also considering clinics in London. I'm looking into comparing costs, waiting time, keeping sperm for possible future treatment for siblings, counselling. Is there anything else I should think of. I'd be interested in hearing from amyone else who has been through a similar decision process and how you chose your clinic.

Thanks


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi sparagus and welcome...
Annaleah is under Bourn Hall and I believe she's been very happy with her treatment there...
Quite a few of us use Reprofit out in Czech, some have used London Womens clinic too.... 
To be honest - its where you feel most comfortable....  I personally like Czech, had a really good consult there and they were much more forward thinking than my previous UK based clinic.
Good luck mini x x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Sparagus

I started at London Women's Clinic and was very happy with them, even though I did 3 natural IUI's that didn't work. They are quite expensive but its worth going to one of their seminars as you get a half-price consultation which is quite a good way of starting.

I've now switched to Create Health as I'm starting IVF and I want to do mild IVF which LWC don't seem to do.  They are very nice but there has been an issue about importing the sperm but I think I am the test case so hopefully will be easier in the future!

good luck.
x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello sparagus

I started off at the Homerton as it was local to me and I know there would be no problem treating me as a single woman with donor sperm.  I did 4 IUIs there - staff were mixed, some lovely and some definitely not so, but waiting times were just awful and I've just moved to Guy's for IVF.  So far I've had a great experience - I had my dr's consult on the Friday two days after referring myself and started downregging 7 days later!  In fairness I did already have all the tests done so it won't be the same for a 1st timer.  Costs at Guy's reasonable I think, they have a dedicated website for more info.

Good luck.


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi sparagus, 

And welcome  

I was at London Womens for 3 IUI, 2 IVF and 1 FET. Have now switched to Reprofit in CZ. 

I live/work a 4 hour round trip away from London and I did find it quite stressful with all the travel for scans and appts. Especially because often you have to book at short notice and it's hard to plan - especially with IUI. Fortunately my work is quite flexible, but it was still tricky. So if there is a clinic near you which has donor sperm available and you feel comfortable with, then I think it does really help not to have to worry about the travel.

But overall as others have said, it's good to visit one or two, have a chat with the staff and see how you feel. Waiting lists for donor sperm can be long at some clinics, so get a sense of that before you spend further time on a particular clinic

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## sparagus (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey thanks for your replies,

Good to have some advice with all this. I'm planning to go to a couple of clinics to get a bit more of an idea and also getting my blood tests done through GP.

Thanks a lot

Sparagus (formerly SCRC)! I chose that name in a hurry and then didn't like it! Let's hope I'm not so indecisive about choosing a clinic!!!


----------

